# Broken Back T12 Burst - Return ?



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of riders who have returned to Mountain Biking after having a broken back with a T12 burst fracture ? This is a serious form of a broken back that all I can find on the internet is stories about paralysis not much about "returning" to sports. 

If so, 
#1 GREAT
#2 How long did it take ? and did he/she return as competitive ?

I recently suffered a T12 burst fracture in my back. (not riding MTB"s but rather playing Hockey) Luckily I do not have any paralysis. I’m recovering in brace and hoping to ride MTB’s again. I have come back from many other surgical injuries with no problems but breaking your back is something a little “bigger”

I'm really looking forward to getting back on my XC bike.
Thanks,


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Broke my T12...*

in a car wreck in '03. 40% crushed, but no neurological damage. It hurts a bit when I run, but not while biking. Your mileage may vary. I wore a brace for about 4 months and was off the bike for 8, but that was mainly due to a broken neck. It sure was great to ride again. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

I just got a compression fracture T6 dirt jumping a few weeks ago

Im off the bike for 6 months (even road riding) but they didnt say anything about not being able to recover fully.

The CT scan looked more like a burst than a compression (as the doctor described each at least) and I'm glad I'm not paralyzed...

Good luck to you, if you still have movement I'm sure you'll be riding again someday


----------



## BCNomad (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude. Take it easy. Seriously. I busted my L5/S1 playing hockey in Jan 2005 and am just getting back to riding now. You'll get back to it depending on how big you go.
Like I say, it took nearly 2 years of physio and numerous nerve-root blocks before I could start riding The Shore again.
But the good news is that I'm riding harder drops and gap jumps than I would have considered even before I was injured! Take your time, you'll go big again!


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

mtrhead said:


> Does anyone know of riders who have returned to Mountain Biking after having a broken back with a T12 burst fracture ? This is a serious form of a broken back that all I can find on the internet is stories about paralysis not much about "returning" to sports.
> 
> If so,
> #1 GREAT
> ...


If you have no neurological problems and no spinal compression from the fracture there should be no real long standing problems. The only issue is, unfortunately, the level: T12 is one of our spinal junctions where the normally stiff thoracic spine meets the over mobile lumbar spine. That means a little longer rehab and a little longer time off impact sports unless you are a pro athlete. So, brace 8-10 weeks (depending on the follow up X-Rays), followed by the 3 most important things: rehab, rehab and rehab. Oh! and don't forget your isometric abdo exercises in your brace.


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

You will be able to return. But...you need to be *fully recovered *before you attempt a return to mountain biking. *I'd completely lay off contact sports...for*ever. Sure, you can get hurt in mountain biking, but not like in sports such as hockey and football, etc. At least in mountain biking...if you get hurt it's your fault...not some guy smashing you.

Have hope. Maintain a healthy diet and take vitamins. Take recovery slow. Don't take risks or try to get into anything too quick. Don't worry...you'll be on a trail again.


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

Well.....this is encouraging on one hand...and depressing on the other. Good news is sounds like most of you with spine compression/burst fractures have recovered to near pre-injury form. Bad news is I'm doing the math and it looks like anywhere from a year plus to nearly two years :bluefrown:

Like Coldawg, I was dirt-jumping a few weeks ago, April 12th to be exact, and nose cased a bigger double hard, went OTB and rammed my head into the landing. I suffered a severe burst fracture to T3, with my neurosurgeon estimating 50% compression of the vertebrae. I was paralyzed initially for about 30min immediately following the crash, then gradually started getting movement and feeling back as the FD and EMT guys worked on me. In addition, I had an old surfing injury that was actually stretching and pinching my spinal cord (stenosis) on C5 that had to be repaired. My doc is estimating I'll be able to ride (in a controlled space) in about 6mo, but he also wants to take the hardware in my back out after a year which means another major surgery and following recovery. Any of you that have had hardware on your T spine chosen to leave the hardware in to avoid the removal surgery? Opinions on the merits of removing or leaving it????

On the flip side to all that dreary news - I am NOT paralyzed (which my Neurosurgeon said is nothing short of a miracle given the amount of pinching and bones pressing into my spinal chord), and better still....I'm still here. 

I WILL ride again...just seems like it is going to be a very long recovery:sad:


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, scary stuff wXman. It sounds like you're on the road to recovery, though. 

I've got a bunch of plates and screws in my neck. C4 and C5 are fused, as are C6, C7, T1. It doesn't make sense to remove the hardware, and I have no plans to. Since my vertabrae are fused (calcified together, like a healed broken bone), removing the hardware won't restore any range of motion. 

I thought it might set off the metal detector at the airport, but it doesn't.


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi -
Short update -

5 weeks out now I'm wearing a turtle brace (like a bodycast) - 
- walking 90% of the full day - 
- back to work 
- Starting to ride the stationary bike and possibly the eliptical this week
- getting a new suspension MTB ready for July or August's therapy !
- ported a new cylinder for my jetski !

thanks for all the replys - 

WxMan - take care - yours was real scary - we will ride again


----------



## LAWRENCE828173 (May 13, 2007)

Hi you guys wonder if any of you can help me out here in the UK.
I had an accident at work suffered a 30% compression facture of T12, iam just going past the 6wk post accident stage and spoke to the doc on friday along with x-ray everything is stable in a body cast had 8 days in hospital lying flat B4 the cast was made . I was led to believe 12 wk recovery for the bones to heel, now having seen the doc he has said 12wks from now 6 wks after and cycling will not be for another month or more after even on rd and PT not for another 12wks. Well bit of a shock as most seem to be doing PT 3wks post accident and allowed to cycle albeit on a trainer , driving at a push he was not happy to let me drive and good old swimming (safe bet) was also only just accepted. Ineed help as iam on an mtb holiday in the ALPs at the end of my 3month post accident , i already missed out on going to Florida just five days after the accident(now booked for oct ) also back in the ALPs in August for more Cycyling if i miss all 3 iam going to be going mad so please help with your experiences on pain how far to push it or not ,how long b4 you rode a bike after even on the road . Cheers Lawrence


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

LAWRENCE -

Maybe I made it sound too good. I've been in the body cast since 4 days after the accident. I was out of work for 5 weeks laying and pacing the room at home. Yes I got the clearance last week to drive and to actually ride a stationary exercise bike along with an elliptical. However I'm still wearing the brace ALL day and it will be another 4-5 weeks before I see him again. He did say if everything progresses next visit we could work on getting out of the brace and to actual PT. I do have a weight restriction of a gallon of milk (7 lbs) so I'm far from being "back". He did say no torsion and no swimming.

Bottom line - every doctor is different and ever patient is different. I wouldn't for any reason thinks yours is doing something wrong.


----------



## telemarktumalo (Oct 25, 2006)

Burst and compression fractures are very common in trauma and as long as there is no neurologic compromise (pain, numbness, tingling or weakness in the lower extremities and no bowel, bladder or sexual dysfunction), then these are not dangerous. They typically heal much as any other bone fracture in 8-12 weeks. Bracing when upright against gravity is essential. There is a simple surgical intervention for those who continue to have pain. It is called vertebroplasty and there is a variation called kyphoplasty. Both procedures involved injecting some fast drying substance called methylmethacrylate (essentially a fast drying cement). The advantage of the surgery is that pain relief and healing are immediate. In the hands of a skilled neurosurgeon, the procedure takes about 30-45 minutes and is an out patient procedure. Some surgeons use local anesthetic, but most recommend general anesthesia. So, why not get the surgery right away? Well, like all surgeries, there are risks involved... including the cement entering the spinal canal next to nerves or spinal cord (this is low incidence but nevertheless essential that you have a very experienced surgeon do the procedure). I always recommend bracing in young, healthy individuals, rest and no impact activities for at least 8 weeks, new x-rays to be sure that there is no further collapse of the vertebra. If there is any evidence of progressive collapse, or the pain is intolerable, the patient is offered the procedure. Check out this link to the Kyphon website if you want to know more. www.kyphon.com/patients/balloonKyphoplasty.cfm?gclid=CLvRjfnrjIwCFQGZYAodXxQ86w

Mark Spencer, PA-C, PhD
PA in neurosurgery
Bend, OR


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is some good news for those of you still hurt and future lurkers on broken backs.

I'm at 10 weeks tomorrow. I got out of my bodycast/brace last week and have been riding my hardtail on the street ! yes - every night I have gone for a bike ride and I have been swimming. Today is the first day I can honestly say I don’t even feel or recognize that I broke my back. I know I have to build my muscles and lungs back but boy what a relief !!!!! I built a new full suspension bike while I was resting so the plan is to hit the trails in a couple of weeks ! The message here is if your in good shape going in you can come out quickly !

Good luck to the rest of you that posted with similar broken backs.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

lucky!

i'm at.. almost 9 weeks. and i see the doctor in 2 weeks

but he said that its going to take til october for my compressed t6 to heal, meaning no lifting over 5 pounds til then. luckily i've been on a trainer in my brace as well as swimming, but i have no feeling at ALL of pain, can sleep and shower w/o my brace, etc.
but i still have to wait til october to even ride on the road? 

hopefully when i go to the doc in a few weeks he'll see i've healed miraculously and can ride again... alas..


----------



## telemarktumalo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Colddawg,

I think your doc might be a bit overly cautious. Most compression fractures heal in 8-12 weeks in otherwise healthy individuals. The "standard of care" in spine specialties is bracing and lifting restrictions for 12 weeks with imaging (xray, CT or MRI) to confirm no further compression and wedging of the broken vertebra, and then return to activities as tolerated. Meaning, that if there is no pain, then you should be doing no harm. With that being said, your doc may be seeing something out of the ordinary on your films such as an unusual fracture that might be considered unstable. Ask the doc if this is a typical compression fracture, and if so, tell them that you want to get back to cycling asap. Use common sense (i.e., don't go launching yourself airborne) until you are sure that you are pain free. Glad you're feeling better.

Mark Spencer, PA-C, PhD
The Center for Orthopedics and Neurosurgery
Bend, OR


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

Wow thanks for all the info telemark

Yeah I'm a healthy, fit almost 17 year old, and I'm feeling no pain in hte brace, and even when i take it off to take a dip in the pool or go to sleep.

He didn't mention any abnormalities in my CT scan, except that the vertebra lost about 1/4 of its height. Which seems normal for a compression. Although he was saying a compression was usually just one side (the front), but mine looked almost more like a burst 

I'll be interested to see what light he can shed when I go back on the 26th. Hopefully it'll be good news! It just seems silly to have to wait until october.

I mean, he did say its like "slow setting cement" in terms of how it heals, and thats why i can''t lift anything heavy etc. But 6 months? Damn....


O by the way, this is a Neuroligist at Stanford University Hospital telling me it's going to take 6 months.

And I went to my MD to ask about stationary biking a few weeks ago, which was OKd, and he's a doctor I know well and trust and he even said it could be 6 months

Not to discount your opinion at all, because that's the one I want to hear 

So when I go back to the doc in a few weeks, I'll tell him what I've heard, and if necessary, I'll seek another opinion.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

oops


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Update: its almost 4 years now and I wanted to say if it wasn't for the brains memory I wouldn't know I broke my back. I've been playing organized hockey, racing skis, and riding my bikes with no issues. I know when this happened I did alot of internet searching only find everything gloom and doom. Hopefully somebody in my condition will see that you can fully recover.


----------



## telemarktumalo (Oct 25, 2006)

Good on you mtrhead. Proof that with time, good health and determination, you can heal most injuries. Hopefully, this thread will be found by others in similar circumstances.


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

Mtrhead - 

Congrats on the recovery man! Good on you - I'm sure it's not without a great deal of effort, discipline, and work you made it back.

I too have recovered for the most part...but I will stop short of saying everything is fine...because that just isn't the truth. I suspect mine was more severe of a burst fracture - and considering the paralysis I had both at the scene and later during surgery - and the surgery reports - there was spinal chord trauma. 

I can ride and do still get out, but I am not the same...I have PT and stretching routines I do to help with flexibility and core strength, but I do not have full range of motion, nor the endurance and strength I once had - and pain is now a daily companion. 

Make no mistake - it isn't sour grapes! I'm grateful to still be here, and convinced I probably shouldn't have survived the accident - especially escaping paralysis.

Glad to hear another recovery story! :thumbsup: 

Bob V


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

mtrhead said:


> Update: its almost 4 years now and I wanted to say if it wasn't for the brains memory I wouldn't know I broke my back. I've been playing organized hockey, racing skis, and riding my bikes with no issues. I know when this happened I did alot of internet searching only find everything gloom and doom. Hopefully somebody in my condition will see that you can fully recover.


EFFING HIGH FIVE. NIce work!!!


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks! my goal is to hopefully make someone feel positive that does a search on recovery.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

Hey, great to hear! 

I've got a similar story, so hopefully if anyone suffering from an injury like one of ours who stumbles upon this can find some hope 

I too have absolutely no reminder of the incident, other than the (ever fading memory) of 4 days in the hospital, as well as the CT scan and other "souveneirs."

I've been riding for years now with no problems, racing XC, DH, snowboarding, even dirt jumping a bit.

Glad to hear there are others out there with similar success  It was a humbling experience, and I try to remind myself how lucky I am and how much worse it could have been. I don't, however, let it hold me back or get to me when I am riding. And I'm enjoying life to the fullest!

Cheers and congrats


----------



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

*Great read*

I was doing a search in the Rider Down forum for 'neck and came across this thread'. No major event for me but it seems that 47 year old neck wants me to cool it for a while. I have C7/C6 rupture, C6/C5 and C4/C3 hernias. I'm looking for things you did that made a difference in your recovery. I'm thinking I can give up Snowboading but Mountain Biking is still to much of a passion. I'm working with medical professionals but want to hear it from you on how you got back to the bike.


----------



## Neildp (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys.
I fractured t7 two weeks ago today, doing a headplant after a high spead jump. Shattered specialized helmet, broken nose, etc.. Luckily no nerve damage. 
I'm still in quite a bit of pain, however reading these posts does help me feel better about my riding future. I'm a cross country and stage race rider, and mountainbikimg really is my life. It sucks being stuck in bed, but then again, you can only learn from it.
Questions: did you have to wear the brace in bed? I dont, as it really bothers me.
Any funny sounds,like bones rubbing against each other? If i turn around i get this, and its freaking me out.
Regards
Neil in south africa


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Neil - 

Sorry to hear about your injury... I empathize with your struggle. 

I had to wear my brace, a cervical/thoracic contraption that held me "in place" 24/7 for the first four months. I could take it off to shower about a month after my accident, but I couldn't and wouldn't sleep without it - even though it was quite uncomfortable to do so. I was in extreme pain, and even turning over in bed could wipe me out for hours. I have/had no bone rubbing sounds - however I have weird nerve sensation/issues, like touch one shoulder blade, and I feel it on the other side...

My injuries were extremely severe, I basically destroyed my T3, and completely de-stabilized my C5-C6 interface. I was paralyzed from the chest down at two different points immediately following my accident. That I am walking, riding, and doing most of what I did prior to my accident is nothing short of a miracle - something I thank God for almost daily.

I hope for a speedy and complete recovery for you. Listen to your docs, DO PT...if/when you can! it helps, don't rush anything...it just isn't worth it.

best regards-
Bob V


----------



## Neildp (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Bob
Thanks for the quick reply, just goes to show that mountainbikers really do care!
My injuries pale in comparison to yours, however i know God was with me, and he's helping me through this. As a father i shudder if i think about what could have happened, my 3year old boy just loves running and playing outside with me.

Im so glad to hear you made a full recovery, remally inspiring stuff. 
I'm willing to take it easy, the way i see it if i get better properly i have the rest of my life to ride. 
Kind regards, and safe riding.
Neil


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Strange reunion, eh? I'm glad to see you guys are carrying on and riding as much as you can. Me? I'm doing fine, neurologically, no pain or weekness. But I never really recovered all my fitness though.

My theory is, the better shape you're in, the more you like riding. The more you like riding, the more you ride. The more you ride, the better shape you're in. That was me before the car accident.

On the other hand, the worse shape you're in, the less you like riding. The less you like riding, the less you ride. The less you ride, the worse shape you're in. That's me now. I keep trying to get back over the hump to the "the better shape you're in" side, but I'm getting old.

Anyway, I don't have much to complain about, considering. 

Good to hear from you guys. I've read this thread lots and wondered how you're doing.

Oh, I had to cancel my trip to Norway, because I needed more surgery, and didn't have a chance to set off the airport metal detectors.

Peace,
Zig


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

Reading all these postings give me strength. I have a 3 column compression fracture on T12, operation done mid of this month, 14.8cm rod and 8 screws due to fracture being unstable. Planning to return back to MTB only after 8-10 months. Implants can only be removed in 18-24 months time. Thanks God, there wasn't any damage to my spinal or nerves.

Planning not to skip any PT, to aid my recovery back to this sports.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Mtrhead, and all you guys with burst and compression fractures. ...

Don't succumb to a sense of inevitable decline, not by any means. It depends on the severity of your injury, but if the central canal or spinal nerve foramens are not really impinging on the nerves/ spinal chord severely, surgery is usually not the first choice. You should be able to heal up and re-strengthen your core back muscles with careful PT. 

I've been treating spinal injuries for 25 years with a combination of acupuncture and laser therapy, in conjuction with Orthopedic surgeons' and Pt's, and for the most part only a small percentage have had to go under the knife, so to speak. Most of the time, the body can heal up with conservative therapies, like what I do, and PT. And the appropriate time period. 

This is not just my opinion, either, it is born out in many clinical studies. 

So hang in there, give it time, and consistent effort. Don't push it too hard, either.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Good luck to all back and future back injuries

I broke 3 posterior ribs, compression fractures of 2 verterbrae in the thoracic area
(dont remember which ones poor short term memory from a previous traumatic brain injury)
and compressed a disc.

I did everything my doctor said eventhough I wanted to ride sooner. I started with walking in the 
mall. I stretch the back after every ride and a little over a year post injury I am doing great lots of soreness all over but hey gotta keep moving and living...


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

Mr. D said:


> Good luck to all back and future back injuries
> 
> I broke 3 posterior ribs, compression fractures of 2 verterbrae in the thoracic area
> (dont remember which ones poor short term memory from a previous traumatic brain injury)
> ...


Great to hear that. Was your fracture corrected with an implant? I have two rods and 8 screws. The fracture is bridged by relying on the vertebrae above and below for support due to it being an unstable T12 3 columns fracture. Specialist say today no MTB till the rods are removed 17 months later. That is one super long time to cold storage my bike.

Thought of converting my MTB to a stationary cycling machine to build up leg muscles and etc. After all he ok a stationary cycling bike after 22 weeks.


----------



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

*C6/c7*

I'm back riding pretty hard in less than 1 year. Though I avoid the worst rock gardens.

I know there is much worst than my injury. I poped the disc. no damage to the spinal column or bone. zero pain post procedure. Hope your recovery goes well.

LS


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Makes me feel good to see my thread is still going and people are having positive healings.

I'm doing awesome and still no back issues or pains. Life's good! and I'm thankful everyday.


----------



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

I feel worst if I don't ride. I think it is the office job coupled with inactivity that brings out my issues. I do recommend a plush full suspension bike it makes it easier on my back than anything that involves running. For me it is hiking, biking and the gym. 

LS


----------



## scifibassman (Sep 27, 2009)

Well i just joined T12 club about 3 weeks ago. I went for a drop and ended up on my face. My T12 is about 30% compressed to the front and fortunately no nerve or spinal cord damage. So major props to the makers of my helmet and neck brace. They literally saved my life! My doctor just prescribed a brace and painkillers. I have a follow up appt. later this week so I'll give an update after. I'm doing what everyone else seems to be doing, rest, wearing my brace (which I HATE BTW) and limiting my activity. The doc did give the go-ahead for riding a stationary bike though and returning to work at my discretion.


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome,
What kind of neck brace where you wearing? Sounds knarly


----------



## Neildp (Mar 10, 2012)

*compression fractures*

Hi lads.
It's been 10 months after my accident. I've been back on the bike for the past 4 months, after spending 6 months in bed/ and in rehab. It hurt like hell initially, pain only subsiding now.
I can really recommend rowing and swimming as a fantastic way of strengthening back and core muscles, it works wonders for me.
Being back on the bike is great, loving every moment of it.


----------



## scifibassman (Sep 27, 2009)

mtrhead said:


> Welcome,
> What kind of neck brace where you wearing? Sounds knarly


I was wearing a Leatt Brace and a Fox helmet. They definitely did their jobs as I landed squarely on my head. I was wearing full armor as well so other than a broken back I didn't get a mark on me. My next doctor appointment is tomorrow so I'll give an update. I'm curious as to where I'm up to with recovery. I'm about 4 weeks out from the injury so I know I'm only about halfway there but I'm getting anxious to resume some kind of normal life and get into PT.


----------



## jafcool (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

Hope everything is allright with you.
I was searching the web for someone with the same problem and i found this topic

I also broke my back... Vertebrae L1...it was more of a compression than a fracture..but now i have screws linking my T12 to my L2.

There is not much information on the web about people with these kind of injury...
My doctor says that i will be almost back to normal...90% to almost 100% prior the injury....

But i don´t know!!!!

I used to do AM/Enduro with the ocasional jumps...
I had to use a vest for 6 weeks...but now i´m vest free (two months) and still feel the ocasional pain on the lombar area...specialy in the morning 

My "fisioterapist" tell´s me that is the result of the lack of muscle...lombar muscle...they had to cut the muscle to get to the bones...and the muscle dispite the healing is still very weak and thin....
He also told me that is all about muscle know...and as soon as i gain it again it will all be ok

Did you felt the same way?
Are you able to do jumps or drops...and how about your flexibility?!? I had plenty but now...oh my god...i can´t do halfof what i was able to do...

thanks for all the help


----------



## scifibassman (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I count myself pretty lucky. Other than having to put up with this brace for a couple months I think I should make a full recovery. Weather or not I return to aggressive riding I guess is on me. But I have a lot to think about. I just comes down to how much risk I want to accept.


----------



## PekkaS-works (Aug 20, 2013)

hello guys
i´m in a similar situation i was hit by a car this summer and i got a busted shoulder blade i got a compression and a 2way fracture to my spine TH5 i got of my corset i had one with straps at the front and my head held on place for 3 months 24/7 only time i got it of was shower day once a week.
I am starting my physiotherapy now Thursday 17/10 2013.
well i might be on the bike in a few days/ a weeks time and that is soft around the block kind of riding if i have got it all correct.
i do hope that you guys get well and get on your bikes soon as well.

thanks for me
Pekka


----------



## jafcool (Jan 4, 2013)

Here´s my testimonial and recovery
6 months from the crash






One year after the crash


----------



## bunny-luv (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello everyone 
First off like to say this is a great thread. Almost every other website I’ve found on the subject has been utterly depressing. I’m on my 10th week anniversary of a t8 3 column burst fracture with no neurological damage also no surgery. Plan so far is constant wearing of a torso brace for 12 weeks, then physical therapy. First 2-3 weeks really sucked lotsa pain and discomfort, now I experience mild twinges of pain when I’m doing general household duties like washing dishes or cleaning. I’m an optician by trade I find turning those little screws excruciating. But as long as I’m not doing anything too strenuous I’m fine. Like everyone else who’s been thru this I thank jebus everyday that I’m not paralyzed because man that was close.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

^^That's a darned impressive X-ray there. Sometimes I wonder what jebus was thinking when he designed our spines, to begin with. 
He musta known what we were gonna go out and do with them.


----------



## Redfox15 (2 mo ago)

While it’s an old post now, so far I haven’t found anything more informative regarding burst fractures and the recovery progress for mountain biking.
I’ve had a biking accident 8 weeks ago which left me with a T12/L1 stable burst fracture. 
After seeking advice from multiple experts I chose the conservative treatment, meaning no surgery. So far it’s been successful and I’ve had my first day out of the brace yesterday.
Apart from some lower lumbar muscle pain towards the end of the day, it’s been fine. But I’m very careful not to bend over or to do any lifting. 

So here’s my dilemma.

My doctor’s advice was, no physio until 12 weeks after the accident which seems a little counterproductive imo. So far every step towards more mobility has improved my pain and overall well-being within a couple of days.
Which is why I’m challenging my doctors view on when to start with physio.

Did anyone else recently have a similar injury and remembers their timeline of recovery?


----------

